# Decent carbon bike under US$2,000 - does it exist?



## SpinWheelz (Jul 14, 2004)

It's been a while since I've gone bike shopping (with 8 bikes in the garage, it's been a tough sell to the missus to get another one!), and it does seem that prices have skyrocketed since I was in the market for a bike.

I've been very partial and have had a preference for steel-framed bikes forever, but wanted to explore options around a carbon bike.

Does a sub-$2,000 carbon bike - specced in, I dunno 105 kit or so - exist? I'm not averse to building my own if there are frame/fork package deals out there.

Cheers.


----------



## Defisch (Oct 13, 2009)

My nephew just got a Scott CR-1, its a leftover 2010 full 105 for $1600 out the door.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Double Double Post Post. Rats! (sorry)


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Check out your local Felt shop.

The Felt F5 Special Edition is listed @ $2,299, but reports are they are closing out this Garmin livery bike and good deals are available! 105 equipped. Same frame as my $5k Felt F3.

BTW, there is a review of the F5 in this month's Bicycling. Page 96, if I remember correctly. Great bike!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Someone posted asking about a bike at pricepoint.com with 105 components. It really is an exceptional deal for the price.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/20964-018_SETPR0-277-Bikes--/Sette-Primo-1.0-Carbon-Road-Bike.htm
They also have one for a couple hundred more that's nicer still.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Felt F5 is a nice bike. There are a few Cannondales that will be in the price range you are looking for too, and although they are aluminum they will be a better quality frame than a cheaper carbon fiber frame.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I just picked up a 2010 last years model Orbea Opal with full ultegra for under 2500$. It was a brand new bike from a bike shop that only had miles from test rides. So yes, they are out there and just as good as the 5k$ bikes in my eyes.......esp if you arent a pro racer hehehe.

Here is my Opal


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd throw my two cent's in for Bikesdirect.com as an option Ya ya...I know. "Mail order" but I spent a bunch of time test riding bikes in the $2-3K range at my LBS's and simply realized I wouldn't get nearly the quality of components for my money. I had a hard time tossing $2000 at a *Name Brand* Ended up buying a Motobecane LeChampion CF for $1600 and absolutely LOVE it! Saved enough $$$ so I could buy the perfect saddle for my rump and plenty of the goodies you always end up needing.

All the advise listed above is quality for sure. Zero arguments. I'm just sayin'...there are lots of options. Look at them all and make the best choice for YOU.

Best of luck


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

You might be able to find some good deals on Performance in that price range.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's a nice one. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3.compact/7316/44045/

This one's nice, too.: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.4/7316/44046/


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

dlhillius said:


> I'd throw my two cent's in for Bikesdirect.com as an option Ya ya...I know. "Mail order" but I spent a bunch of time test riding bikes in the $2-3K range at my LBS's and simply realized I wouldn't get nearly the quality of components for my money. I had a hard time tossing $2000 at a *Name Brand* Ended up buying a Motobecane LeChampion CF for $1600 and absolutely LOVE it! Saved enough $$$ so I could buy the perfect saddle for my rump and plenty of the goodies you always end up needing.
> 
> All the advise listed above is quality for sure. Zero arguments. I'm just sayin'...there are lots of options. Look at them all and make the best choice for YOU.
> 
> Best of luck


Tottaly agree... below is a link to my bike from BD.com ( i have to take better pics because this doesn't do it justice). I came from riding a Alu Caad bike with Ultegra and wanted to make the Carbon leap. I'm really really really enjoying the Kestrel. Had the extra cash from the savings, and upgraded tires, handlebar tape and got water bottle cages.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/863/p1050831l.jpg/


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JMO (and observation), but someone with 8 bikes in their garage isn't (at least at face value), a beginner. This being a beginner's forum, the recommendations for BD bikes (or similar) should be taken with a grain of salt, as they say. 

Buying online is a viable alternative for cyclists with some experience in bike geo and a baseline for comparison, but for anyone looking to enter into the sport, LBS services (namely, sizing/ fitting assistance and test rides) IMO/E betters the odds of getting a bike that fits well.


----------



## SpinWheelz (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks a million for all the recos so far! Really appreciate some of the leads here, from looking out for 2010 closeouts to online resources. When I qualify myself as a beginner, I do mean road beginner, for what it's worth. I know my way around mountain bikes, singlespeeds, fixies, and I pretty much built up all but one of my 8 bikes (can't really help it when one wants to ride Surly Karate Monkeys, Salsa El Mariachis, and On-One bikes!).

I really don't know my way around the road bike offerings out there, hence my "beginner" admission.

I have an undying love for steel. Especially lugged steel. There are few things sexier than lugged steel, I think. I'd be quite happy going to the steel route, but wanted to see what sort of carbon might be available for "steel money", so to speak.

Cheers.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpinWheelz said:


> Thanks a million for all the recos so far! Really appreciate some of the leads here, from looking out for 2010 closeouts to online resources. When I qualify myself as a beginner, I do mean road beginner, for what it's worth. I know my way around mountain bikes, singlespeeds, fixies, and I pretty much built up all but one of my 8 bikes (can't really help it when one wants to ride Surly Karate Monkeys, Salsa El Mariachis, and On-One bikes!).
> 
> *I really don't know my way around the road bike offerings out there, hence my "beginner" admission*.
> 
> ...


Points taken re: your beginner status, and for the record I wasn't being critical of you. More, I was cautioning noobs (you included, as it turns out) against blindly buying into the philosophy that going the online route is right for everyone. It isn't, and it's important to be aware of the pitfalls. Mainly, potential sizing/ fitting problems and purchasing sight unseen, so no test rides.

Again JMO, but if you prefer steel, I suggest staying with it. Although I currently own two CF bikes, I've ridden steel for decades and find that geo that's well suited to a given rider has as much (if not more) affect on ride (and definitely handling) than frame material does. IME variables in tires/ pressures have a discernable effect.

If you have a Jamis dealer in your area, you might want to check out their line of steel road bikes, but there are other choices out there. Bianchi, for one.

Lastly, FWIW you can almost never build up a bike cheaper than buying it complete, so food for thought.


----------



## crazy cat lady (Nov 7, 2009)

*Carbon for around $2000*

Ok, this isn't UNDER $2000 but you can get one in that ball park.

What I own: Giant carbon OCR. After testing many bikes, I decided I wanted a carbon one. The Giants were $1000 less than their competitors. They own their own factory so can keep costs down.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> JMO (and observation), but someone with 8 bikes in their garage isn't (at least at face value), a beginner. This being a beginner's forum, the recommendations for BD bikes (or similar) should be taken with a grain of salt, as they say.
> 
> Buying online is a viable alternative for cyclists with some experience in bike geo and a baseline for comparison, but for anyone looking to enter into the sport, LBS services (namely, sizing/ fitting assistance and test rides) IMO/E betters the odds of getting a bike that fits well.



A grain of salt for certain.... I, being a noob, was concerned with a vast number of things including sizing and fit, arguable the most important of all things when it comes to cycling. I chose BikesDirect.com after spending a great deal of time at my LBS's test riding bikes and discovering what geometry worked. I really liked the bikes I had looked at but my major issue was price e.g. my choice of BD. 

Yes....be very cautious of jumping right in. Do your research and KNOW what your size and geometry is. If I had made a guess as to what size I was, I'd be riding a bike that was too big for me. 

That all said, I have virtually no doubt that when I go to buy another bike, I will return to BD. I love my bike and firmly believe I made a great decision.


----------



## MountVision (Jul 8, 2011)

I recently narrowed down a similar search to a Trek Madone 3.1, Felt Z6 and Orbea Onix T105 - all 2011 models and all mostly 105 components. Also, all retailing or on sale for under $2000. I test rode all three more than once and wound up with the Orbea. For me, the fit was better (57cm) and I did like the look of the Onix. All the bikes were very nice rides.

Alternately, some LBS's around the country still have leftover 2010 Orbea Onix TLT models (with Ultrega components and other upgrades) in the $2000 range.

There appear to be many good options in the $2K range, I had wanted to try a Scott CR1 Comp, but stopped looking once things worked out with the Orbea.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Trek's running a sale until the end of the TdF, bringing a couple of Madone models at of under the $2k mark.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on the new Orbea! I, too just got a new Orbea and so far its totally awesome! Thats a great looking bike too, I think you will have many great rides on it.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

You can get a RED equipped bike for $2100. http://www.neuvationcycling.com/product142.html 

Ultegra for $1600. 

John has been running daily deals and advertising more specials on this site. Its worth a look. 

I have the FC100 with Force and love it. Several guys I ride with bought Neuvation wheels for their bikes and like them much better than the usual stock crap that comes in that price range.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Bought my first bike ever from bikesdirect, a Schwinn carbon frame 105 for $999 (thats including shipping/tax).

Very happy with my purchase. Have gone on many rides with it and will be doing a century ride in two weeks.


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

If you shop carefully, the Cannondale Supersix 105 can be had for less than $2000. A great value for a really nice bike. The Shimano 105 5700 group is an excellent performer. You give up a few grams here and there (Gossamer crank, RS10 wheels) but you get the great geometry and smooth ride of the Supersix frame. I'm loving every ride on mine.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

tpgrole said:


> You can get a RED equipped bike for $2100. http://www.neuvationcycling.com/product142.html
> 
> Ultegra for $1600.
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth. If I were looking for a carbon bike in your price range, I'd look hard at the FC100 with Ultegra for $1600. John Nugent (the owner) sells stuff that's about half of what it would be if it were a brand name, and the quality is good. His customer service is awesome as well. My wife and I have been commuting on his wheels for the last 18 months and not had a single problem. His stuff isn't real flashy (it's getting better), buy flash and hype cost money and doesn't go any faster.


----------



## relsah (May 13, 2011)

i got a kestrel evoke for $1495 from bikesdirect


----------



## Countchristo (Jul 13, 2011)

Excuse my probably stupid question but what are the benefits of cf over alloy and steel frames


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Lightness- sub 1kg frames are common
Stiffness- possible to make very stiff frame designs by layering carbon
Vibration absorption- CF doesn't transmit vibration like metals do
Damping- allow some flex to dampen shaking from rough road surfaces
Shaping- easier to shape CF into aero and custom shapes
Premium product- manufacturers can charge higher prices for their product


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sharknose said:


> Lightness- sub 1kg frames are common
> Stiffness- possible to make very stiff frame designs by layering carbon
> Vibration absorption- CF doesn't transmit vibration like metals do
> Damping- allow some flex to dampen shaking from rough road surfaces
> ...


I think it's safe to say these are generalizations, and not _always_ true. 

IMO/E the design, manufacture (and even geo) of a frame has as much to do with its attributes as does the frame material itself. You can have a CF frame that is heavier and lacking in stiffness, vibration/ damping, while a steel frame exceeds in those areas, making them _potential_ advantages, rather than 'givens'. And some alloys commonly rival CF in frame weight - and even STW ratios, generally at a lower cost.

Also, wheelset, tires and pressures can all have a discernable affect on ride quality, as does fork choice.

That said, IMO budget, intended use and possibly rider weight should be the driving forces in determining which frame material might be the best choice for a given rider.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sharknose said:


> Lightness- sub 1kg frames are common
> Stiffness- possible to make very stiff frame designs by layering carbon
> Vibration absorption- CF doesn't transmit vibration like metals do
> Damping- allow some flex to dampen shaking from rough road surfaces
> ...


The problem is how many manufacturers are utilizing muti-piece/multi-layers in their process? especially in sub $2k bikes?

Many high end frames are made from 200+ indiviual pieces of carbon that are layered to give a certain effect or ride quality. Frames on the lower end are not as refined...

This is a heart of the material frame debate. and this is why one cannot make a general statement that carbon rides better than steel, aluminum or ti...

To the OP, test ride bikes of various materials in your price range

At a $2K price point, there is a good chance a steel or aluminum frame is more refined than a carbon frame


----------



## ZangLussuria (Jul 15, 2011)

Countchristo: basically stiffness and ride quality. Although I have an aversion to carbon since it needs slightly more care. but that's just a personal choice. I'm saving up for a titanium frame. I've had a number of friends whose cf frames cracked.

Just remember that there are many types of cf. though the lower end ones are entry level, they are still trickle down tech from the top end bikes before.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

relsah said:


> i got a kestrel evoke for $1495 from bikesdirect



what year?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> The problem is how many manufacturers are utilizing muti-piece/multi-layers in their process? especially in sub $2k bikes?
> 
> Many high end frames are made from 200+ indiviual pieces of carbon that are layered to give a certain effect or ride quality. Frames on the lower end are not as refined...
> 
> ...




i guess this is what people are talking about when they refer to "cheap" carbon bikes....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> I think it's safe to say these are generalizations, and not _always_ true.
> 
> IMO/E the design, manufacture (and even geo) of a frame has as much to do with its attributes as does the frame material itself. You can have a CF frame that is heavier and lacking in stiffness, vibration/ damping, while a steel frame exceeds in those areas, making them _potential_ advantages, rather than 'givens'. And some alloys commonly rival CF in frame weight - and even STW ratios, generally at a lower cost.
> 
> ...


i think budget is a good place to start contemplating the new bike purchase...set a range, say for the op between 2 and 2.5 g's, then shoot for the best _quality _ bike possible. not to say that there arent subjective considerations that should continue to affect the decision making process (fo example, a red bike is _always_ better than a blue one ha ha), i agree. nonetheless, there remain a fundamental range of objective factors that are always going to directly affect any decision to choose one complete bike or frame/component mix over the other. 

also, and i think this is pretty important-- if you arent planning on originally spending over say, three and a half four g's to begin with, _upgrades to maximize performance over the lifetime of a bike purchase_ are pretty much a given. not generalized upgrades, mind you, i'm talking specific investment decisions, basically, to make your bike better over the course of its performance lifetime. the more you pay up front, the fewer components you have to contemplate switching out--but until you get to the very top of the pay structure, i think there's always something that can not simply make your bike perform better, but more important, perform better at an opportunity cost effectively less than the purchase price of the original bike. 

groupset, frame, and wheels, and not necessarily in that order, are probably the most important factors in the value equation. wheels are probably the most affordable prospective add on; invest in the frame and group and the wheels, even if they seem relatively expensive, will probably end up costing less than the value they add. i dont know if the same can be said about the frame and shifting, especially when it comes to a "higher end" carbon bikes....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

Dave Hickey said:


> The problem is how many manufacturers are utilizing muti-piece/multi-layers in their process? especially in sub $2k bikes?
> 
> Many high end frames are made from 200+ indiviual pieces of carbon that are layered to give a certain effect or ride quality. Frames on the lower end are not as refined...
> 
> ...




please please please link to a primer explaining these differences in bike production (price) and the performance considerations mentioned above...


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Trek is blowing out madone 3.1 all month. not a bad bike. it'll take you to cat 1/2 with some nice wheels


----------



## Countchristo (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Pretty informative and now a lot of the frame related posts make a bit more sense


----------



## Jean-Claude (Jun 11, 2011)

I got a gently used Orbea Onyx with full Ultegra hardware, mavic axium wheels and a bunch of other carbon bits for $1600 shipped. I rode a number of bikes from the LBS and they were ok and all. But a used bike that was well cared for with all the bits so I won't outgrow it in a few months/years for less than a new bike? No brainer for me.


----------



## SpinWheelz (Jul 14, 2004)

Wow, so much useful information here. Thank you everyone! I was going to do my rounds with the local bike shops to look for 2010 leftovers, but there's a big part of me that wants to build this bike up. And to do that, I was going to go with a steel frame. Maybe a Surly Pacer or a Soma Smoothie (leaning towards the Soma).

But this Neuvation option is a real game changer! I'd known about their wheels but had no idea that they sold bikes, too.

My options just got complicated again! But that's a good problem to have....!


----------



## OnlyNativeUKnow (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a new-ish Cannondale Synapse carbon 5 for about $1,600+/-

It was the previous years model and the lbs owner had ridden it briefly and put 100 miles on it. It was still in perfect condition as far as I could tell


----------



## KYAllez (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife just bought a new left-over Fuji Supreme RC with SRAM Rival for $1250. I ended up with a left-over Cannondale CAAD9 5 for $1050. I'm pleased with my bike as a first true road bike, but hers is a rocket.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

*Second the Scott CR-1*

I second the Scott CR-1 recommendations...


----------



## tannner611 (Jul 23, 2011)

just wanna chime in that i am also shopping around for a 2,000 dollar carbon frame. I bought an aluminum giant earlier this summer, have put 900 miles on, gone on a week pleasure tour in northern wisconsin, and crashed a few times on it and have caught the bike bug. but with that being said i am consumed almost hourly with the idea of a new ride. the scott cr1 comp and team, and trek madone 4.7 ( priced a little higher at 2600 ish). kinda wondering the pros and cons, or if maybe the madone 4.5 or trek ion are respectable options. any feedback would be awesome, im hella nervous bout spending the cash but feel like its an inevitable investment in the near future. also assume that 105 setup is the best im gna do in that price range? is this correct assumption


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tannner611 said:


> just wanna chime in that i am also shopping around for a 2,000 dollar carbon frame.* I bought an aluminum giant earlier this summer, have put 900 miles on*, gone on a week pleasure tour in northern wisconsin,* and crashed a few times on it *and have caught the bike bug. but with that being said i am consumed almost hourly with the idea of a new ride. the scott cr1 comp and team, and trek madone 4.7 ( priced a little higher at 2600 ish). kinda wondering the pros and cons, or if maybe the madone 4.5 or trek ion are respectable options. any feedback would be awesome, im hella nervous bout spending the cash but feel like its an inevitable investment in the near future. also assume that 105 setup is the best im gna do in that price range? is this correct assumption


Not to suggest that CF framesets are fragile, because (generally speaking), they're really not, and not to be critical, but you may want to take some time to hone your bike handling skills before investing in a better/ upgraded bike. Crashes/ accidents happen, but crashes (plural) in 900 miles of riding leaves me wondering.... 

That said, if you're focusing on an LBS purchase (which I think you should for the services offered), then yes, in the 2k range 105 equipped bikes are pretty much the norm. Below that you'll find SRAM Apex/ Shimano Tiagra and above it, SRAM Rival and Shimano Ultegra.


----------



## tannner611 (Jul 23, 2011)

TThanks pj, i agree i should work on honing my skills, i slipped off the shoulder and hit some soft stuff both times i went down, riding an appropriate distance from the edge has 
seemed to cure thay issue, along with getting over my fear of passing cars, whicb was why i hugged the edge before. And i was struck by a car on my bike as a child, broke my jaw. Am goin to try to hold off the temptation to upfrade so soon, maybe in fall when 2012's come out and 2011's drop. But im definitly doin my homework now.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope. You are looking more at $2500.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> Nope. You are looking more at $2500.


http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/11_xenithcomp.html

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3.compact/7316/44045/

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/product/10051/55726/218109

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...ormance/madone_3_series/madone_3_1_h2_compact

All CF, all with 105, all around 2k.

...and there are others...


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> http://www.jamisbikes.com/usa/thebikes/road/xenith/11_xenithcomp.html
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/defy.advanced.3.compact/7316/44045/
> 
> ...


I agree to disagree with you on this.

I know there are bikes out there. IMO, the cheapest carbon bike I would buy is $2500. With my fair share of carbon failures, I personally would buy an aluminum bike for $1500 over any of those above. 

To the OP, there is different grades of carbon, make sure you have some way of recourse in case of failure, which has been occuring alot lately on any grade of carbon.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> I agree to disagree with you on this.
> 
> I know there are bikes out there. IMO, the cheapest carbon bike I would buy is $2500. With my fair share of carbon failures, I personally would buy an aluminum bike for $1500 over any of those above.
> 
> To the OP,* there is different grades of carbon, make sure you have some way of recourse in case of failure*, which has been occuring alot lately on any grade of carbon.


Valid point IMO and one of the primary reasons I always advise against someone buying used CF (no warranty).


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

take a look ot the felt z6


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jul 11, 2011)

Work with your LBS. I just bought a 2011 Specialized Roubaix Elite for under $2k out the door. I did add some really nice pedals and some new gloves that tipped the scale over $2k, but the bike alone was under $2k.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Aug 2, 2011)

my lbs has two 2010 fuji sl 1's for 1995$ Carbon frame with ultegra grouppo. Great deal, but its a bit outta my budget.


----------



## ScottyP19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Pedal Force QS3!!!! I am semi-new rider (2 years) and I just got this bike with sram rival. I LOVE IT. Definitely worth the money


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

texasnavy05 said:


> my lbs has two 2010 fuji sl 1's for 1995$ Carbon frame with ultegra grouppo. Great deal, but its a bit outta my budget.


My previous bike was a SL1. It was a great bike, I got it out the door for cheaper than $2000 two years ago. However, it did have a chain stay crack. The bike had 1000 miles on it and still looked brand new. If you want details on that, I had a thread in the Fuji forum.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Aren't the carbon bikes on BD.com (with the exception of their Carbon Moto's) older model bikes?? I don't know how true it is, but according to BD the evoke with ultegra retailed at $3500 when it was new I think in 08-09. So buying it now under 2K does seem like a deal, no?


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

AZPOWERHOUSE said:


> I agree to disagree with you on this.
> 
> I know there are bikes out there. IMO, the cheapest carbon bike I would buy is $2500.


If you spent $2500 on a bike from any of those incredibly reputable manufacturers (Jamis, Giant, Felt, etc.) you would be buying different parts hung on the exact same frame. Great frames, I might add. None prone to failure, all capable of being raced or just ridden tens of thousands of miles. To set such an arbitrary price point and apply it across the board may work for you, but it sure doesn't help any new riders make an educated informed decision.


----------



## rgg01 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have just bought a Ribble Gran Fondo which I think is sold as pedalforce in the US, I got it with Campagnolo Veloce full groupset including Khamsin wheels for $1400 but admittedly I got the VAT off as I'm shipping it out of the UK, would have been $1700 delivered in the UK. These bikes get superb reviews in all major cycling magazines and by customers. I looked at Focus, Battaglin and a few other "name" brands and decided I liked the look and groupset of the ribble better for the price. I'll post my own review when it arrives in September.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

R1000 said:


> Aren't the carbon bikes on BD.com (with the exception of their Carbon Moto's) older model bikes?? I don't know how true it is, but according to BD the evoke with ultegra retailed at $3500 when it was new I think in 08-09. So buying it now under 2K does seem like a deal, no?


so anyone know if this the case or not??


----------



## Capt.Canuck (Jul 28, 2011)

I just bought a new 2011 Cervelo RS for $2100. Screaming deal IMO. :thumbsup: 

Lifetime warranty on the frame too. 

Not under $2k but close enough.


----------



## hillslug67 (Mar 12, 2006)

Competitive Cyclist usually has a great deal on Wilier Izoard XP with SRAM Rival for less than 2k. I had the Izoard its a very nice riding and good looking bike.


----------



## mikeski (Aug 1, 2011)

*frame confusion*

I'm looking to buy a bike for my 19 yr old son. I intend to buy a used carbon bike and I know he likes the Specialized Tarmac frame. What is the difference between or is their a hierarchy of the SL comp, SL2, SL3, Pro SL, and Expert.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikeski said:


> I'm looking to buy a bike for my 19 yr old son. I intend to buy a used carbon bike and I know he likes the Specialized Tarmac frame. What is the difference between or is their a hierarchy of the SL comp, SL2, SL3, Pro SL, and Expert.


As is the case with most any CF bike, as you go up the product line the frames are stiffer and lighter (higher STW ratio) and per manufacturers claims, more compliant. A claim I'm skeptical of.

If your son is of average weight and you're looking to buy a one or two year old bike, my advice is to buy lower end, because the technology used manufacturing those bikes is similar to what was used on their flagship models a couple of years prior.

One word of advice when buying used CF. Because of the nature of the frame material, defects can't always be seen without the use of special equipment. Because warranties aren't transferable, in the event of a problem, you'll have no warranty (thus no recourse). Frames can sometimes be repaired, but it can be costly.


----------



## mikeski (Aug 1, 2011)

*frame confusion*

So in other words, I should buy a lower end CF frame with higher end components? If so, what is the hierarchy of the Tarmac frames I listed. Also, is not a good idea to buy a used CF bike because of the unknown structural problems?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikeski said:


> So in other words, I should buy a lower end CF frame with higher end components? If so, what is the hierarchy of the Tarmac frames I listed. Also, is not a good idea to buy a used CF bike because of the unknown structural problems?


No, I'm saying that as long as your son is of average weight you could go for a lower end frame because 1) it's more durable and 2) he won't benefit from the added stiffness. Any of the OE components on Tarmacs will meet the needs of most any rider, recreational to racer (excepting pros at the lower end).

As far as the hierarchy of the frames you listed, you're confusing things a little by including the molds used (SL, SL2, SL3...) along with the model lineup (Comp, Expert, Pro). While it's true that they're somewhat interrelated, one primarily defines part of the CF construction, while the other has to do with component groups.

To simplify things and answer your question re: model lineup, bottom to top, it goes Elite, Comp, Expert, Pro. Above the Pro, there are S-Works models, which buyers pay a premium for.

Re: buying used CF, I wouldn't recommend it because of the way CF can fail compared to other frame materials like alu and steel. The latter two also fail differently than one another, but more times than not, there's evidence (cracks) that alert a rider to a problem. CF can have hidden (internal) flaws and fail quickly by cracking at the weak spot. 

This isn't to say that CF is inherently fragile. It's not. But the nature of the material (IMO) dictates that if you're going to make the investment, you'll want a warranty in the event of a problem. As mentioned, it can usually be repaired, but it's costly.


----------



## mikeski (Aug 1, 2011)

PJ352
Thanks for the great feed back. My son is about 175lbs and a very strong rider but he is strictly club. I understand your point about making an investment and having a failsafe for unforeseen problems. I think I'm going to go with an entry level CF with Ultegra grade components new or used depending on the price spread. Other than the Tarmac frame he likes, is there any other that has similar ride characteristics?
Thanks again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikeski said:


> PJ352
> Thanks for the great feed back. My son is about 175lbs and a very strong rider but he is strictly club. I understand your point about making an investment and having a failsafe for unforeseen problems. I think I'm going to go with an entry level CF with Ultegra grade components new or used depending on the price spread. Other than the Tarmac frame he likes, is there any other that has similar ride characteristics?
> Thanks again!


Ride/ handling characteristics are largely dictated by a bikes geometry, so (all else being equal) any of similar geometry will ride and handle similarly. Given your sons weight, any of the bikes we discussed will suite him fine. And the current 105 group is very close to the current Ultegra, with minor differences in weight and finish quality, so I wouldn't hesitate to recommend going with it. 

I wanted to answer the questions you posed, but one very important aspect we didn't touch on is sizing and fit - both will go a long way in dictating how happy your son is with his bike, long term. This is another reason why buying new from a reputable LBS is a big plus - because going the used route, if this is your sons first road bike you don't really know his sizing requirements, and you'll have to go it alone on tweaking fit or visiting a shop for assistance. Better IMO/E to have someone work with him right from the start, sizing/ fitting him to bikes of interest and sending him off on some test rides.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

R1000 said:


> so anyone know if this the case or not??


saw that kestrel last week, its all sold out.


----------



## bipolarbear (Aug 5, 2011)

I was looking at a '10 Rocky mountain Solo 50cr on Jensen USA for $1285. Carbon/alu steertube. 105 groupo. I think they had 58cm and 60cm sizes left

I went with a craigslist score though.


----------



## DrewQ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

I found a 2009 Scott Cr1 Comp that a guy is selling for 850. but not sure if I should go for it or get a brande new Felt or Trek for that price...


----------

